# تركيبة دهان السوبر اكريل او الدهان البلاستيكي الداخلي



## chem1982 (9 أبريل 2012)

مواد حافظة 0.3%
هيكساميتا فوسفات صوديوم 0.1%
أكسيد تيانيوم 10%
تبلوز 1% 21.6%
كربونات كالسيوم 15%
كوبوليمر P.v.a 20%
ليثيبون 10%
بودرة تلك 5%
المجموع 100%


----------



## arsenal4ever (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جدا على موضوعاتك المتميزة بس ياريت توضح كيفية العمل لان كل زوار منتدانا مش كيميائين وشكراااااااااااااا وعذرا على الاطالة


----------



## chem1982 (12 أبريل 2012)

تخلط جميع المواد المذكورة معا بواسطة خلاط لمدة ساعتين السرعة 200 الي 250 لفة في الدقيقة


----------



## محمودعببدالغي (3 نوفمبر 2012)

اريد ان اعرف مادة البولي يوريا لاعمال ارضيات خرسانية معرض بيع المنتج الادوات الخاصة بعمال 
البولي يوريا نرجو الافادة محمود عبدالغني ت 


ايميل 

01003849271


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (27 نوفمبر 2012)

بخصوص التركيبه المجموع ليس 100%


----------



## medo16116 (7 سبتمبر 2014)

باقى النسبة ماء انا جربتها بس طلعت بها خشونة على الجدار


----------

